# What Color Vehicle Do You Have?



## Davey Jones (Jan 26, 2014)

My last car was a light tan,the one I have now van is all white.
Ive always preferred light colored vehicles. WHY? I dont know.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Mine is black!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 26, 2014)

Our Explorer is a dark red. The F150 is a silver/gray. Brooke says if we get a new Explorer she want a blue one.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 26, 2014)

Here's mine, minus roof rack and trailer. Silver, gray, aluminum?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2014)

My GMC Envoy is all silver.


----------



## gar (Jan 26, 2014)

Mine is called Gold Mist.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)

Under the dirt I think it's still black...


----------



## Ina (Jan 26, 2014)

I just got a used candy apple '05 Explorer, it feels New to me. My last vehicle was a new 1975 Cordoba Chrysler that I drove until 2010. Some a**h*** stole it an used fireman ax all over, around, and inside it. WHY - I'm still pi**ed. I called my car "The Ugly Duckling" I know, it was just a car. BUT I still miss it. Vroom Vroom


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 26, 2014)

Our Explorer is an '02 model we bought in August of '01. It has just a bit over 70,000 miles on it.


----------



## nan (Jan 26, 2014)

White Magna,and a Silver Challenger.


----------



## Tom Young (Jan 26, 2014)

Hmm... Ever since 1972,we've always had white cars with blue imitation convertible tops... all bought used.  Pathological indulgence.
1972 Lincoln Mark IV, 1978 Olds, 1986 Olds, 1989 Olds, 1993 Chrysler Concord, 1996 Chrysler LHS and our current  2 cars...
1996 Cadillac SLS
1998 Lincoln Town Signature 

We just wait until someone puts an estate car with low mileage on the market.  These are probably the last cars we'll ever own, as we only put on 6 to 8,000 miles/yr now-a-days.  The Caddy has 63K and the Lincoln, 113K... Nicely broken in... They still look almost new. 
Just figured out how much they have cost per car, over the combined 30 years that  we have owned them...(Initial cost and repairs)... It comes to $1338 per year... Not too bad.  :yeah:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2014)

Our '96 Jeep Cherokee is a medium teal color.  Our '92 Dodge Diesel truck is a dark teal, and our '07 Dodge Nitro is a sand color.  Teal is my favorite color, especially on ducks.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 26, 2014)

_I have a Subaru Impreza and it is Black_


----------



## drifter (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a yellow VW bug.
 A 2000 model, Just turned 70,000 miles.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 26, 2014)

No particular colour preference for my Klugers (Highlanders in the US):


This one is in the driveway right now ..... we sold it to a friend who just called in for a cuppa:

 

Spouse's choice:



My choice:

 

Preceded by a RAV4


----------



## drifter (Jan 26, 2014)

Ah, I had six of the old ones.  Brake problems, wiper problems, heater problems, limited power, go any where, float like a pie pan. The one I've got now drives like a sports car, with plenty of get up and go. They are not for everybody but it suits me, and is and will be my last car.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 26, 2014)

I like the yellow VW bug too, used to have a green one, my present car is a black Buick Lacrosse.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 26, 2014)

Bought a black Hyundai Santa Fe gls a few weeks ago. My 2 previous suv's were white. Guess I wanted to be the bad guy this time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2014)

We bought an old used red one in the early '70s Drifter, came with a gas pedal that was shaped like a foot with toes, lol.  Slip and slide on the snow and ice.   The lights were super dim, driving on section of highway that had little lighting was an experience at night too.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 7, 2018)

mine is a kia suv ---color is dirty white---just rolled over to 65/000   had it since2001


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 7, 2018)

When that monster tsunami hit Japan; on TV, there was video of whole parking lots just washed away. I thought all Japanese bought light colored care- silver & white. In video after video- light colored cars. If you look at a US parking lot, most of the cars seem to be light colored cars.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 7, 2018)

Our car is Silver, and the truck is White.  I like light colored vehicles, as they are less prone to show the dirt and dust....and since we live on a gravel road, that is a Plus.


----------



## IKE (Jan 7, 2018)

I've got a high mileage pewter colored 2003 Chevy Suburban (purchased used) that was my to and from work vehicle for a few years before I retired, it still runs great but my pickup is my most used vehicle since I've been retired.

I bought it new back in 2002......black Chevy Silverado currently with just 77,000 miles on it.



Mama's vehicle is a pearl Nissan Murano that we bought new for her back in 2009.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 7, 2018)

My Malibu


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jan 7, 2018)

I drive a little Ford Focus. The color is bright blue - - almost turquoise !  I can easily spot my car anywhere !


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 7, 2018)

Living in a sun-drenched Desert environment, I will always choose a light color, which reflects sunlght rather than absorbs it like the darker colors. 

Black is the worst for keeping your car cool, and demands extra energy and longer running time for your A/C. It is also the worst for showing dirt.

Hal


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 7, 2018)

A maroon shade.  Surprisingly doesn't show dust. :shrug:


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 7, 2018)

My 2012 Mazda3 is Silver.

6 years old and 21,000 miles.

It has a 4-piston engine and a 6-speed automatic transmission. Highway gas mileage in the high 30's.

Harry


----------



## IKE (Jan 7, 2018)

HiDesertHal; said:
			
		

> Black is the worst for keeping your car cool, and demands extra energy and longer running time for your A/C. It is also the worst for showing dirt.
> Hal



Whatever Hal !!......with or without your opinions on vehicle colors (which I don't recall anyone asking for) I've owned and will continue to own black vehicles as I see fit.

Do you wake up in the morning Hal and ask yourself, "how can I put my foot in my mouth, look like a self righteous jerk and pi$$ people off today or does it just come naturally for you ?"


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2018)

Mine is Black....


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 7, 2018)

Hubby's is black; mine is kind of a champagne color.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2018)

Silver


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 7, 2018)

Mine is a boring white. I chose white because I thought it would keep in interior cooler during the summer. However I once read something that stated that the color of the vehicle doesn't matter when it comes to trying to keep the interior cooler.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 7, 2018)

MarkinPhx said:


> Mine is a boring white. I chose white because I thought it would keep in interior cooler during the summer. However I once read something that stated that the color of the vehicle doesn't matter when it comes to trying to keep the interior cooler.


Yes.  It sure matters with the interior color, though.  I once had a Camaro with all black interior.  It would burn to the touch in the summer.  Never again.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 7, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Yes.  It sure matters with the interior color, though.  I once had a Camaro with all black interior.  It would burn to the touch in the summer.  Never again.



That does make since. I've always had a light tan interior color. Black interiors are awful during the summertime .


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jan 7, 2018)

After reading all your colors , it just made me realize that I don't see the color red in newer cars.  hhhhmmmmm........ wonder why that is.


----------



## Raven (Jan 7, 2018)

My Nissan is a light grey, doesn't show dust and dirt too bad.  I'd go out and take a picture of it but it's  too cold and dark.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> After reading all your colors , it just made me realize that I don't see the color red in newer cars.  hhhhmmmmm........ wonder why that is.



We have plenty new cars in Red here in the UK... so maybe just your State ..

My hubs has a high end sports car which I'm not permitted to post a photo of  on this forum ..lol...but he's given me permission to post his other ''Baby'' his Vintage  45 year old V Dub... which he's had for donkeys years...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 7, 2018)

Raven said:


> My Nissan is a light grey, doesn't show dust and dirt too bad.  I'd go out and take a picture of it but it's  too cold and dark.



I'd go out and take a picture of mine but it is covered with dust !


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 7, 2018)

HiDesertHal;752668.  said:
			
		

> Black is the worst for keeping your car cool, and demands extra energy and longer running time for your A/C. It is also the worst for showing dirt.
> 
> Hal



I don't know if that's actually true,  but there is nothing on wheels as beautiful as a clean, shiny black vehicle!

Mine is silver.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2018)

nvtribefan said:


> *I don't know if that's actually true,  but there is nothing on wheels as beautiful as a clean, shiny black vehicle!
> *
> Mine is silver.



I agree about how beautiful a black car looks after it's been valeted ... and really my Black car doesn't ever look any dirtier than any other colour tbh...but I do know that when I've had silver cars they seem to show the dirt least..


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2018)

> After reading all your colors , it just made me realize that I don't see  the color red in newer cars.  hhhhmmmmm........ wonder why that is.



My new Suburu is red. I didn't particularly want a red car, that was just the one that was available at the dealership when I decided to buy from them. It's a nice shade of red, almost maroon.

One funny thing is that my previous car was a kind of beige color. Very common here, and difficult to spot in a parking lot. I thought having a red car would make that a lot easier; the red would really stand out.  Guess what
color is the most popular one around here this year?


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 7, 2018)

Highway police seem to notice red and yellow cars more than the rest...

I know, because my nephew is a plumber.

Hal


----------



## IKE (Jan 7, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Highway police seem to notice red and yellow cars more than the rest
> HAL




Actually Hal, when it comes to being noticed and getting tickets red comes in second to white and yellow is not even in the top five.


https://www.motorists.org/blog/get-pulled-over-more-often/


----------



## Manatee (Jan 7, 2018)

Light colors are cooler in the sun belt.  My convertible is light blue.  The 3 SUVs that preceded it were all white.


----------



## IKE (Jan 7, 2018)

nvtribefan said:


> I don't know if that's actually true,  but there is nothing on wheels as beautiful as a clean, shiny black vehicle!




Amen !

I'd love to have this 1959 black Caddy sitting in the garage.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 7, 2018)

Mine is sort of royal blue -- I didn't pick tie color, though, it was the one on the lot.


----------



## duncan (Jan 7, 2018)

Black sporty sedan


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 8, 2018)

I've been going back and forth about posting my car pic till finally the extra coffee this morning gave me the fortitude to do it. 

This is The Mange Mobile, or Mangy is what I like to call her. 2001 Buick with 93,000 miles. Not a good looker but she runs great and very comfortable for me to drive. Plus when I go to Walmart or any other store parking lot, nobody wants to park next to me.. :encouragement: 



I'm not sure of the color anymore..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 8, 2018)

Mine is *RED*!!!

I grew up in snow country and it was drummed into my head that I should drive a car that people would be sure to see in the winter when the snowbanks were high and the visibility was low.  

It was also drummed into my head to always operate on the top half of the gas tank and never on the bottom half of the gas tank.  

It's funny the things that you remember.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jan 8, 2018)

Around here , you can't throw a coin without hitting a silver car or  SUV .  My hubby's suv is silver. I can't tell you how many times I've almost gotten into someone else's car thinking it was his  ! They all look alike to me.


----------



## Lynk (Jan 9, 2018)

My car is light blue.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 9, 2018)

HazyDavey said:


> I've been going back and forth about posting my car pic till finally the extra coffee this morning gave me the fortitude to do it.
> 
> This is The Mange Mobile, or Mangy is what I like to call her. 2001 Buick with 93,000 miles. Not a good looker but she runs great and very comfortable for me to drive. Plus when I go to Walmart or any other store parking lot, nobody wants to park next to me.. :encouragement:
> 
> ...



The hardware store has camo colors in spray cans.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 10, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Mine is *RED*!!!
> 
> I grew up in snow country and it was drummed into my head that I should drive a car that people would be sure to see in the winter when the snowbanks were high and the visibility was low.
> 
> ...



I would have chosen a red car too if one had been available.  And, I still do the top of the gasoline tank thing, too.  I ran of gas once when I was first driving, and the hassle of that was a lesson that stayed with me.  I almost never let my tank get much below half full.


----------



## Iodine (Jan 10, 2018)

Our car is white and our pick-up is gray.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 10, 2018)

I'd like to see a car with a clear-coat finish over the bare sheet metal. This way it could show its natural color without rusting.

Would I buy a car with this finish?

No.

Hal


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jan 10, 2018)

I Have seen bare metal cars with just a clear coat over them ! I watch alot of car restoration shows on TV and that's  a  popular (and expensive ) choice. They also take those old rusted up pickup trucks from the 30's  and coat them with clear - rust and all.  Not my cup of tea.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 10, 2018)

Manatee said:


> The hardware store has camo colors in spray cans.



That's a good idea but how will I find my car in the parking lot..


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 10, 2018)

During my high school years of the early 1950's, the fad among guys was to paint their cars with black or grey _primer.

_They would prime the areas where their cars had been "Nosed and Decked" or paint the entire car with primer.

Hal


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jan 10, 2018)

I remember the grey primer cars too!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 10, 2018)

I have a 2014 bright red Smart for2 with 10,000 miles on it. My pickup truck is a 1987 root beer brown Mazda. Love my Smart car! Always did like the small cars. Does anyone remember the Renault CV4. Wanted one sooo bad.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 10, 2018)

2017 Ford Edge Sport, Canyon Ridge color (a metallic caramel):


----------



## kristinah18 (Jan 11, 2018)

*Mine *

[FONT=&#27161]1997 Oldsmobile Aurora. Light grey colour. 

[/FONT]


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2018)

LOL..Pappy I think that's the most immaculate car port I've ever seen... 

The Kia is very popular with drivers here too..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2018)

HazyDavey said:


> I've been going back and forth about posting my car pic till finally the extra coffee this morning gave me the fortitude to do it.
> 
> This is The Mange Mobile, or Mangy is what I like to call her. 2001 Buick with 93,000 miles. Not a good looker but she runs great and very comfortable for me to drive. Plus when I go to Walmart or any other store parking lot, nobody wants to park next to me.. :encouragement:
> 
> ...



How do you stop that happening..I know it's caused by the sun but aside from keeping it garaged how can you stop that sun baking destroying the paintwork.

This was my first car in Southern Spain.. an 8 years old used  Rover 2.5 litre..way back about 15 years ago... within a year it has started to sun-baked.. and I had it resprayed but eventually it got so bad and happened so quickly I ended up selling it..and buying something new..


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 11, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> How do you stop that happening..I know it's caused by the sun but aside from keeping it garaged how can you stop that sun baking destroying the paintwork.
> 
> This was my first car in Southern Spain.. an 8 years old used  Rover 2.5 litre..way back about 15 years ago... within a year it has started to sun-baked.. and I had it resprayed but eventually it got so bad and happened so quickly I ended up selling it..and buying something new..



When it first started happening I went to a body shop and found out the cost of a new paint job was pretty expensive. I live in a small town so there wasn't a lot of options for me. She's been a good reliable car through the years. Many out of town trips involving my boy, many trips everywhere else. Always been there and ready to go, I just can't give up on her.

Crazy eh?


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 11, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> How do you stop that happening..I know it's caused by the sun but aside from keeping it garaged how can you stop that sun baking destroying the paintwork.



There's a lot of debate about the new 'ceramic' coatings, which are more accurately called 'nano coating' as it's a microscopic bond with the paint.

Best applied to a new car unless you are one of those car fanatics who waxes every quarter and has the orbital polisher and a good supply of detail clay on hand. We had the dealer do it before we picked the car up.

Our Edge is new so can't attest to the long-term durability (which is supposedly forever these days, unless the body is damaged in an accident) but our sales guy recommended it as he did it on his Explorer which like us, is parked outside in CA sun all year long. He said he's going on 6 years and the car still looks brand new. The dealer uses Cilajet, although I've heard good things about other brands as well.

It's applied to exterior and a slightly different formulation is applied to the interior. I will say that cleaning the car is a breeze. A lot of dirt just doesn't stick at all. The windshield stays so much less dusty I'm amazed. I'm a real bug about a clean windshield, and I used to use the fluid and wipers almost every time I started the car up. Now? Hardly ever.

One downside: you cannot just rinse the car off, which I used to do when I didn't feel like going to the carwash. It will waterspot. Has to be dried with microfiber cloths. Otherwise easy; no waxing needed ever, gentle soaps.


----------

